# بالعربي.... كتاب عن plc



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
من خلال المواضيع التي نشرت في ملتقى الهندسة الصناعية عن ال plc لاحظت ان الكثير من الاخوة والاخوات يطلبون مصادر باللغة العربية عن هذه التقنية المهمة في الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة التحكم بشكل عام....
لذلك اضع بين يديكم هذا الملف الذي يضم مقدمة في الالكترونيك الرقمي والبوابات المنطقية وينتقل الى اعطاء فكرة عن الحاكمات المنطقية المبرمجة plc ومعلومات عن برمجتها باللغات الشائعة للبرمجة....
اتمنى ان تجدوا فيه ما يفيدكم...
مع خالص ودي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## eng.abdullah27 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك شكر الله لكم عملكم وجعلكم من المتقين
ان شاء الله استفيد من الكتاب والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (20 مارس 2009)

eng.abdullah27 قال:


> شكرا لك شكر الله لكم عملكم وجعلكم من المتقين
> ان شاء الله استفيد من الكتاب والله ولي التوفيق



واياكم اخي الفاضل عبدالله
جزاك الله خيرا للمرور والاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (26 مارس 2009)

الأخ رائد.. السلام عليكم
مشكور على الكتاب الرائع .. فبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء ودمتم


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (30 مارس 2009)

:15:موضوع جامد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البديريس جعفر (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ، خجلتنا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (10 أبريل 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> الأخ رائد.. السلام عليكم
> مشكور على الكتاب الرائع .. فبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء ودمتم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله ابو كاظم
وشكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (10 أبريل 2009)

فيلسوف مهندس قال:


> :15:موضوع جامد
> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك خيرا مثله اخي الفيلسوف المهندس
اتمنى ان وجدت فيه ما يفيدك
تحياتي


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (10 أبريل 2009)

البديريس جعفر قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير ، خجلتنا



وجزاك خيرا مثله
اسعدني مرورك واهتمامك


----------



## القماطي (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكو وبارك الله فيك


----------



## william kamel (12 مايو 2009)

الف شكر 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
مشكوووووووور جدا
:31:


----------



## salman.sos (18 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور ويارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي الاحبة
اشكركم جدا لمروركم واهتمامكم


----------



## HOSAMDALLA (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## eng.sami (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا. كنت محتاجه فعلا


----------



## فاتح روما (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## mohab faiz (5 يونيو 2009)

مممممممممممممششششششششششششكور


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي الاعزاء لمروركم واهتمامكم
اتمنى انكم قد استفدتم من الكتاب
تحياتي


----------



## moh_hasan43 (24 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## moona a (3 يوليو 2009)

thanks for you a lot
thanks


----------



## Ind. Engineer (3 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ..الكتاب رائع ومفيد جدا ..الله يجزيك خير..


----------



## أبو سعد... (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حسن عمر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ياأخ رائد
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## إبن جبير (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ، مهندس رائد ، بارك الله فيك وزدراك خيراً


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
جزاكم الله خيرا لمروركم واهتمامكم بالموضوع


----------



## مالك مهران (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر
حاجة جميله جدا


----------



## kodwaty khadija (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت اخى وجزاك ربى خيرا على مجهودك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

وجزاكم خيرا مثله
اشكر مروركم بالموضوع


----------



## Eng.Ethan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع .. وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## m.ismail.saad (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لمروركم واهتمامكم
تحياتي


----------



## tawfikramadan1 (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى ونفع الله بك


----------



## عاصم عبد الستار (1 أغسطس 2010)

*العلوية ابشواى الفيوم*

جزاكم الله كل خير وربنا يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## saud_uk (4 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر لك


----------



## atreja (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:20:


----------



## خالد80 (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 أغسطس 2010)

حياكم الله اخوتي الاحبة
وشكرا لمروركم واهتمامكم بالموضوع


----------



## tayebinfo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاكم خيرا مثله اخوتي الافاضل
اشكر مروركم واهتمامكم بالموضوع
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## الملاكم العنيد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا التميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghazko (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## علي ابوعواد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

امدك الله بالعمر المديد وزاد الوفر وراحة البال من كل شرير وجعلك من علماء الموسومين


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي ابوعواد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حقا ان الكلمات لتعجز وصف كل ما يجيش بخاطري شكرا


----------

